# Scam Alert



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

I got alerted to this by a friend. Normally I hate these hoax warnings, but this one is for real.

Please forward this warning to everyone you know.

If a man comes to your front door and says he is conducting a survey and 
asks you to show him your cock, DO NOT show him your cock. This is a scam!

He only wants to see your cock.

I wish I'd known about this yesterday. I feel so stupid and cheap.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

errr emm...... 

Ah so you are the Weiner man....... and it ain't a foot-long. Prolly time for a mod shift of this thread to the Flame Room


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

PMSL


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

LOL! :lol:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

ROFL 

So thats what the blonde girl wanted yesterday


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

off to the joke room batman


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

ChasTT said:


> I got alerted to this by a friend. Normally I hate these hoax warnings, but this one is for real.
> 
> Please forward this warning to everyone you know.
> 
> ...


This is very funny. As I was reading this message my door bell rang and there was a man standing, possibly selling something, but I didn't open the door!


----------

